

Google Drive: drive around Google Maps - hhm
http://www.phatfusion.net/googledrive/

======
mechanical_fish
Next up: Grand Theft Google, where you can steal the cars from Google Street
View and drive them around.

Seriously, though, they should turn this into a game, kind of like road rally:
you have to get from X to Y, touching waypoints P and Q, in the shortest time
possible. Allow users to submit courses for other users to drive, and keep a
high score list and some movies of the fastest drivers that you can play back
on demand. Everyone will compete to have their best runs appear on the high
score list!

They'll have to do something about the car's handling, though. It corners like
a tanker truck.

------
ciscoriordan
Clever, and a lot of fun to play around with for a few minutes.

It would be really impressive if they can analyze where overpasses are and
include that in the system. Right now you are able to drive off the side of an
overpass onto the lower road. Google Maps certainly factors those kinds of
things into its paths, so maybe these guys can find a way to integrate
Google's data somehow.

------
mattmaroon
I can't see any use for this, but it is pretty cool. Maybe next the car could
bounce off of the side of the roads rather than getting stuck.

------
amohr
My only complaint - the turning radius on the car is not tight enough to make
it through the roundabouts at full speed. You can also drive through malls

------
apmee
I hope I'm not the only one who tried to work out the top speed.

I make it about 300mph.

------
abstractbill
The car even goes faster when you get it on a motorway - nice attention to
detail.

------
rms
Definitely cool. Anyone estimate how fast the car is going?

~~~
iamwil
It looks like at least 90mph driving on the highway...

------
jamesbritt
Nice.

It would be sweet to have the satellite view ...

------
jsmcgd
If only you could drive at that speed through London.

------
TrevorJ
Man, if you could do this with street view...Epic.

------
Prrometheus
Completely useless, but cool.

------
swax
if you need to save some time it lets you drive through the park.. McClane ;)

~~~
jamesbritt
And on train tracks, too.

Makes speeding down the Henry Hudson much faster.

------
migpwr
who wants to race? :D

